
Mimic Functions: make one file assume statistical properties of another (2000) - pmoriarty
http://www.nic.funet.fi/pub/crypt/old/mimic/mimic.text
======
panic
The original paper was published in 1992
([http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=157525](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=157525))
but doesn't seem to be freely accessible anywhere in PDF format.

